# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  10 سایت برتر ایران در الکسا

## sellfree

۱- آپارات
سایت آپارات در رتبه بندی شرکت الکسا، در جایگاه اول از ۱۰ سایت برتر ایران قرار دارد. آپارات یک سایت اشتراک گذاری ویدیو است. طبق آمار شرکت الکسا، ۴۱/۵۰ ٪ از ترافیک جستجو در ایران به سایت آپارات اختصاص دارد. 


۲- دیجی کالا
دیجی کالا نیز رتبه دوم در رتبه بندی الکسا را داراست. دیجی کالا شناخته شده ترین فروشگاه آنلاین در ایران است که روزانه بیش از ۲ میلیون نفر از آن بازدید می کنند و ۷۰ درصد از فروش آنلاین در ایران متعلق به این سایت است. این فروشگاه آنلاین زیر مجموعه های دیگری همچون دیجی استایل، فیدیبو، دیجی پی، دیجی کالا نکست و دیجی کلاب دارد که هر یک در حوزه های مختلف مشغول به فعالیت هستند. طبق رتبه بندی الکسا، متوسط زمان بازدید از سایت دیجی کالا برابر با ۱۲:۳۲ دقیقه است که ۲۴/۹۰ ٪ ترافیک را به خود اختصاص می‌ دهد. 


۳- شاپرک
شاپرک مخفف شبکه الکترونیکی پرداخت کارت است که پس از تصویب شورای پول در سال ۱۳۸۹ راه ‌اندازی شد. این شرکت در زمینه کارت های بانکی و درگاه های پرداخت الکترونیکی فعالیت می کند. شاپرک یکی از درگاه های معتبر پرداخت آنلاین در ایران به حساب می آید که بیشتر پرداخت های اینترنتی از طریق این شبکه انجام می شوند. 


۴- ورزش ۳
ورزش سه یک وبسایت خبری ورزشی ایرانی است که فعالیت خود را در سال ۱۳۸۹ آغاز کرد. در این سایت مطالبی همچون خبرهای ورزشی، اخبار تورنومنت های پرطرفدار، پخش زنده بازی ها، نتایج بازی و لیگ های مختلف، تصاویر و ویدیوهای ورزشی و … در اختیار کاربران قرار می گیرند. طبق آمار الکسا، ۱۰/۴۰ ٪ از ترافیک به این سایت اختصاص دارد. این سایت یکی از سایت های پر بازدید در بین علاقمندان به ورزش است.


۵- نمناک
این سایت جدیدترین و بروزترین مطالب در زمینه هایی همچون اخبار، فرهنگ و هنر، سرگرمی، سبک زندگی، ورزش و تناسب اندام، دنیای مد، بهداشت و سلامت، آشپزی، دین و مذهب و تکنولوژی را در اختیار کاربران قرار می دهد. به همین دلیل، روزانه بازدیدکنندگان زیادی از مقالات ارائه شده در این سایت بازدید می کنند.


۶- کارگزاری مفید
کارگزاری مفید رتبه ی ششم در بین ۱۰ سایت برتر ایران در الکسا را به خود اختصاص داده است. این سایت اولین نهاد مالی دارای مجوز خدمات مالی در بازار سرمایه است. این سایت در زمینه ی سرمایه گذاری و بازار بورس و سهام فعالیت می کند و راهکارهایی را در اختیار علاقمندان به سرمایه گذاری قرار می دهد. این سایت همچنین سامانه های معاملاتی مخصوص به خود را دارد که مشاوره های لازم برای سرمایه گذاری را ارائه می دهد. طی ماه های اخیر و با رونق بازار بورس و سهام به تعداد بازدیدکنندگان سایت اضافه شده است و در نتیجه، سایت کارگزاری مفید در بین ۱۰ سایت برتر ایران قرار گرفته است.


۷- تلوبیون
سایت تلوبیون رتبه هفتم را در میان ۱۰ سایت برتر ایران دارد. این سایت، اولین سرویس پخش زنده و آرشیو برنامه های صدا و سیمای جمهوری اسلامی ایران است که روزانه بازدیدکنندگان زیادی را به خود اختصاص می دهد. خدمات این سرویس علاوه بر سایت به صورت اپلیکیشن هایی بر روی پلتفرم های اندروید و iOS در اختیار کاربران قرار می گیرند. طبق آمار ارائه شده، روزانه بیش از یک و نیم میلیون بازدیدکننده از سراسر جهان از این سرویس بازدید می کنند و به صورت میانگین در ماه، ۱۳۰ میلیون پخش زنده توسط این سایت در اختیار کاربران قرار می گیرد. یکی از قابلیت های جالب این سایت، امکان ذخیره سازی برنامه ها با سه کیفیت مختلف است. پیش بینی ها حاکی از این است که روز به روز بر تعداد بازدیدکنندگان این سایت افزوده شود.


۸- آگاه
کارگزاری شرکت آگاه نیز یکی دیگر از سایت های فعال در حوزه سرمایه گذاری در بورس در ایران است که طی ماه های اخیر بازدیدکنندگان بی شماری را به سایت خود جذب کرده است. این کارگزار در بین سه کارگزار برتر کشور در سال های اخیر قرار دارد و مجوزهای لازم برای ارائه خدمات در زمینه کارگزاری بورس و سهام را کسب کرده است. 


۹- دیوار
سایت دیوار نهمین سایت در بین ۱۰ سایت برتر ایران را به خود اختصاص می دهد. این سایت، بزرگترین سایت نیازمندی های رایگان و خرید و فروش کالای نو و دست دوم در کشور محسوب می شود که امکان درج آگهی های رایگان در شاخه های مختلف را به اعضای سایت می دهد. طبق آمار الکسا، این سایت متوسط ۱۲:۱۱ دقیقه را به خود اختصاص داده است. اپلیکیشن دیوار نیز کاربران زیادی دارد که خرید و فروش کالاهای مختلف را در شهرهای مختلف ایران در کوتاه ترین زمان امکان پذیر می کند.


۱۰- فیلیمو
فیلیمو یک سرویس تماشای آنلاین است که در سال ۹۳ راه اندازی شد و هم اکنون در بین ۱۰ سایت برتر ایران قرار دارد. در این سرویس، محبوب ترین و معروف ترین فیلم ها و سریال های ایرانی و خارجی در اختیار کاربران قرار می گیرند. یکی از خدمات جدید این سایت، اکران آنلاین فیلم های روز است که بازدیدکنندگان زیادی دارد.

----------

